# Austria 3-5 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Ried v Mattersburg

03/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (2) 
Sturm Graz v SK Austria Kärnten

04/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (2) 
Salzburg v Rapid Wien

05/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (2) 
Austria Wien v Kapfenberg

05/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (2) 
Linzer ASK v Altach

05/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.35 4.00 9.00 All Bets (2)


----------

